# Uno tiene que... (pronom uno)



## gvergara

Hola:

Jo pensava que per a exprimir el pronom castellà impersonal uno en català es feia servir la segona persona del singular d'un verb o el pronom _es_. Tanmateix, ahir una amiga (no nadiva) va emprar _u_, i aquest matí he vist en un exemple d'un diccionari la uilització de _un_... Que totes quatre alternatives són vàlides? 

_*Has de ser *d'allò més llest per a sobreviure en aquest món.
*S'ha de ser* __d'allò més llest per a sobreviure en aquest món__
*U ha de ser* __d'allò més llest per a sobreviure en aquest món__.
*Un ha de ser* __d'allò més llest per a sobreviure en aquest món.
_Gràcies per les vostres respostes,
Gonçal


----------



## loqu

Les quatre alternatives són vàlides, tot i que la tercera conté el pronom *u* que és propi de 'parlars valencians' segons l'IEC (font).


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies. I en referir-se de manera indeterminada a un grup de dones, com cal emprar el pronom un?

U/ Un/ Una ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs.


----------



## loqu

A falta que algun nadiu responga, a mi en eixe cas només em sona bé _una_.


----------



## ACQM

gvergara said:


> Gràcies. I en referir-se de manera indeterminada a un grup de dones, com cal emprar el pronom un?
> 
> U/ Un/ Una ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs.



Etern dilema. La resposta lógica és "una", pero aquesta frase no em sona gens natural en català.

Cal que prenguem moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs.
Cal que la dona prengui moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs.
Cal que es preguin moltes precaucions quan s'està embarassada,


----------



## loqu

Ni tan sols si és una dona parlant de si mateixa?

«_Allà estaven tots bevent vi, i me n'oferiren, però jo no en vaig beure, perquè una ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs_»


----------



## ACQM

loqu said:


> Ni tan sols si és una dona parlant de si mateixa?
> 
> «_Allà estaven tots bevent vi, i me n'oferiren, però jo no en vaig beure, perquè una ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaràs_»



Jo no faig servir gaire un/una en català, potser és només una mania personal. No crec que sigui gaire comú per aquí.


----------



## merquiades

En teoria es podria fer servir el pronom "hom". M'agrada molt però potser hagi passat de moda i ja ningú ho empra.  

Hom ha de ser d'allò més llest per sobreviure en aquest món
Hom ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaras.


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> En teoria es podria fer servir el pronom "hom". M'agrada molt però potser hagi passat de moda i ja ningú ho empra.
> 
> Hom ha de ser d'allò més llest per sobreviure en aquest món
> Hom ha de prendre moltes precaucions durant l'embaras.



Com que ha quedat una mica antic, resulta molt formal. Amb el tema de l'embaràs té certa gràcia utilitzar "hom" que vol dir "l'home" per referir-se exclusivament a dones, és correcte, però fa un cert mal d'ulls.


----------



## llorens89

Jo en eixe tipus d'oracions quasi sempre utilitze caldre, com ha dit ACQM.


----------

